# Please help me out??



## jssilentsurrender

Would you rate my compositions for me? I've been into music for I'd say a few years now, I currently play in a metal band, but I live for classical music. I truly believe music is the most efficient way of expressing emotion, and though I have nearly no experience in music other than one year in Varsity Mixed Choir and what I have taught myself, I still strive for the knowledge of everything in music, and how to put what I feel on paper so others can understand it. I am 18 years old and dream of becoming a musical composer, and in the past 3 or 4 months I have composed many works, but three I wish people would hear right now. One is a piano piece that I recorded for my girlfriend, the other two are the first two movements to my symphony. They were written on Finale 2008 and I converted the files to put them on myspace so others could hear them. If you would check them out and give me some feedback I would greatly appreciate it, and of course advise is ALWAYS gladly accepted. Thank you very much, I hope you enjoy.

- Jeremy Webster

http://www.myspace.com/jeremywebstermusic


----------



## Mrs Amys Music

Hi Jeremy! I listened to your pieces--you are off to a very good start. I think that you would luuuuv a music composition class. It looks like you are in the college age---go take a class---there are so many guidelines to composition that you'll learn---I think it will really give you a great big shove towards where you want to go.


----------



## jssilentsurrender

Well I actually just graduated in June, I'll be starting college very soon. I want nothing more than to study music, especially composition, I just don't have the funds for it. It also doesn't help that I was a passenger in car accident in March and I've just had bad luck so now I'm over $12 grand in debt, my credit's lookin real bad so I'm not exactly sure loans will do the trick. But where there's a will I know there's a way, and I know that I love music as much as anybody so I'll figure it out 

Thanks a lot for your comments, and thank you for listening!


----------

